# MTB - Sunday 7/17/11



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2011)

Gonna do a ride somewhere.  Who's down for something?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm down for something, somewhere....just as long as somewhere is someplace at sometime that I feel like riding at


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2011)

None for me.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 16, 2011)

*hoping*

hoping to do a few laps of my favorite stretch of Nass (the Dip) cross main trail...take right then left...down...down.....but anything's good along those lines. Lot of fun at Sessions  a couple days back, when that cool front came in.
Now the other side of the coin...Aarons band is playing out (Firehouse grill(?) in Plainville, so i think I'll be getting home around 2-3 a.m., so early is out for me.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2011)

What time and place were you thinking Tim?  I wouldn't mind hitting somewhere away from Nass, but that's where I'm going to go by default.  Actually Case would be cool if you're down for that, maybe 10ish?

Matt, I'd love to finally ride with you.  I'm hoping for a morning ride, but if nothing else works out I'll post here and maybe we can work something out.  Soccer fields sound good.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What time and place were you thinking Tim?  I wouldn't mind hitting somewhere away from Nass, but that's where I'm going to go by default.  Actually Case would be cool if you're down for that, maybe 10ish?
> 
> Matt, I'd love to finally ride with you.  I'm hoping for a morning ride, but if nothing else works out I'll post here and maybe we can work something out.  Soccer fields sound good.



Just a bit to late Brian. Already made plans, doing a 30 mile road ride early in the morning. 

FWIW - I don't know Case well enough to put together a good trail ride. 99% of my rides there are of the play variety.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Just a bit to late Brian. Already made plans, doing a 30 mile road ride early in the morning.
> 
> FWIW - I don't know Case well enough to put together a good trail ride. 99% of my rides there are of the play variety.



Another time then Tim.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Another time then Tim.



Seriously, I made plans about 20 minutes before you replied. I was holding out to see what your plans were, but it was starting to get late and I had another offer on the table. Next time.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Seriously, I made plans about 20 minutes before you replied. I was holding out to see what your plans were, but it was starting to get late and I had another offer on the table. Next time.



Totally understand.  I would have responded earlier, but my car died earlier today, so I was a little preoccupied with getting it going again.  I wasn't too optimistic about being able to setup a ride with how late I was responding.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> hoping to do a few laps of my favorite stretch of Nass (the Dip) cross main trail...take right then left...down...down.....but anything's good along those lines. Lot of fun at Sessions  a couple days back, when that cool front came in.
> Now the other side of the coin...Aarons band is playing out (Firehouse grill(?) in Plainville, so i think I'll be getting home around 2-3 a.m., so early is out for me.



Matt, I don't want to ride too late in the day.  Right now I'm thinking of riding out of the soccer fields at 10am.  I can go a bit later if you prefer.  Let me know.  I'll be checking this in the morning.  If I don't hear anything I'll be at the soccer fields around 10am.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 17, 2011)

good chance we'll be there for 10. Got home just now, and it's on our agenda.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds good.  Hopefully I see you there!


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 17, 2011)

as long as Aaron doesn't crash the truck (learners permit doncha know:idea we'll be there.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 17, 2011)

Brian, thanks for the tour. Soon as my rib cage heals up I'll be back for more:razz:...man, just got into the groove and that sapling jumps out at me:angry:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2011)

No problem, my pleasure.  I hope you and your son learned a bit more of our little playground.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 17, 2011)

Must of been pretty damn hot out there on the bike, I was sweating my ass off just picking blueberries.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2011)

Really wasn't bad at all in the woods.  We rode at a pretty easy pace.  I went out for a ride with the kids after I got home too.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Really wasn't bad at all in the woods.  We rode at a pretty easy pace.  I went out for a ride with the kids after I got home too.



Come on, I'm just trying to make myself feel good about not being able to ride and then you have to ruin it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Come on, I'm just trying to make myself feel good about not being able to ride and then you have to ruin it.



Dude, I was totally just joking!  I was sweating so much due to the heat that I was leaving a trail of mud behind me.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah, and it was that mud that caused me to slide off the trail into that sapling:x


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2011)

That's more like it, glad I couldn't ride!


----------

